# Do we not have a food temp chart anywhere?



## pandemonium

Am i not seeing it or do we need a sticky of a food time and temp chart.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Here's one straight from USDA...it's related more towards household oven use as far as temps/times are concerned, but the temps are what we need to know anyway.

Pages 3 and 4 are where you want to look:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/PDF/Roasting_Those_Other_Holiday_Meats.pdf  

Eric

EDIT: here's another quick & short version which also contains egg dishes and fish:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/PDF/IsItDoneYet_Magnet.pdf


----------



## pandemonium

Can we post one here? i  always forget what temps to cook different meats to and it would be useful for a lot of people i would think.


----------



## bbally

This is the basic.  You can vary it based on the time/temp charts in the food code as well.  Under the intact muscle rules.

I have a link to the USDA food code in this post.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86620/feel-free-to-download-the-food-code-2009

http://*TEMPERATURE RULES!* Food°F*Ground Meat & Meat Mixtures* Beef, Pork, Veal, Lamb160Turkey, Chicken165*Fresh Beef, Veal, Lamb* Medium Rare145Medium160Well Done170*Poultry* Chicken & Turkey, whole165Poultry breasts, roast165Poultry thighs, wings165Duck & Goose165Stuffing (cooked alone or in bird)165*Fresh Pork*160*Ham* Fresh (raw)160Pre-cooked (to reheat)140*Eggs & Egg Dishes* EggsCook until yolk & white are firmEgg dishes160*Leftovers & Casseroles*165


----------



## pandemonium

What really made me think of this is i am wanting to do a pork loin and i see people only cooking it to 145-150 and i wanted to see a chart on it and Bballys chart is perfect but i dont see pork at those low temps, yes i know the temp will still rise a few degrees after taking it off the fire but its unclear to me?


----------



## pandemonium




----------



## pandemonium

There is a good one but its a pdf file so its only showing the first page, anyway it shows pork loins at 160 like i always thought too.

Maybe its a legal issue that we dont post one? Someone always wants to sue.


----------



## native

pandemonium said:


>


Good one.  I was able to right click, open in a new tap (XP) and I got the whole six pages. I've printed it for reference.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## pandemonium

No problem Native, someone here is where i got it from I think.


----------



## squirrel

That is a good one pande, thanks!

CHOCOLATE GANACHE is my friend. I can't believe they have that listed. I have to go make a chocolate cake now. I'm drooling.


----------



## bbally

pandemonium said:


> What really made me think of this is i am wanting to do a pork loin and i see people only cooking it to 145-150 and i wanted to see a chart on it and Bballys chart is perfect but i dont see pork at those low temps, yes i know the temp will still rise a few degrees after taking it off the fire but its unclear to me?


You need to use the intact muscle rule to cook pork medium rare.  I will post it later tonight for you.


----------



## papagreer

pandemonium said:


> Someone always wants to sue.




I dont think the good people on here would do that. Plus if a temp chart was posted that was incorrect, it would be pulled down or at least corrected and reposted.


----------



## Dutch

Okay folks-I just created a Wiki  for the USDA Food Temp Guidlines.


----------



## pandemonium

Dutch said:


> Okay folks-I just created a Wiki  for the USDA Food Temp Guidlines.




Thanks Dutch, good deal


----------

